# Please Help! making a new computer business need help with a name!



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 17, 2010)

Please Help! making a new computer business need help with a name!

I live in Michigan and i want to have a catchy name for it.


ive come up with 

MI-computer-techs.com
MIcomputertechs.com
MI-computer-techs.com

or something to do with home pc repair and quality service.

any help is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2010)

12miletechs.com


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 17, 2010)

I think it would be hard to beat 12miletechs.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 17, 2010)

hah yea i agree it keeps sounding better everytime i read it lol


----------



## TIGR (Aug 17, 2010)

12miletechs sounds good. My computer business name is technically "TIGR Computer Services, LLC" but I casually call it "TIGR Custom." Having a short name has had its perks over time, as it's easy for people to remember, easy to fit in anywhere (web site URL, invoices, products, etc.). A distinctive name is important—something people will remember, something to set you apart.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds good then im going with that! thanks everyone. and if anyone is intrested in stuff on my current specs of my rig im about to make a f/s thread pm me if you have a deal for me


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 17, 2010)

CompuMile-12 or MileTech-12


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2010)

GreatLakesTech
WolverineTech
NotInDetroitTech
AlmostAsGoodAsWisconsinTech


----------



## Techtu (Aug 17, 2010)

Poorly PC's


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 17, 2010)

any ideas for a logo?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 17, 2010)

MileTech-12 sound like a military secret mesa ..maybe something related to camouflage, metal sheets , and aliens


----------

